# Knee pain with SPD, get fitted or switch to speedplay?



## sigarms (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello all. I am relativley new to cycling and only have about 300 miles on my bike this year. I am using shimano SPD pedals and after (but not during) each ride I get knee pain in my right knee on the top of the knee cap. I have very bowed legs so I have tried to adjust accordingly but with little sucess. The LBS offers cleat fitting for $100 and the guy there said it could help me. I am wondering if I should spend the money on that or buy speedplay X2s instead as they offer unlimited float vs the 6 degrees of float on the SPDs. Anyone have any advice for me regarding this? I love to cycle but want to avoid permanent damage to my knee. Thanks



I


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sigarms said:


> Hello all. I am relativley new to cycling and only have about 300 miles on my bike this year. I am using shimano SPD pedals and after (but not during) each ride I get knee pain in my right knee on the top of the knee cap. I have very bowed legs so I have tried to adjust accordingly but with little sucess. The LBS offers cleat fitting for $100 and the guy there said it could help me. I am wondering if I should spend the money on that or buy speedplay X2s instead as they offer unlimited float vs the 6 degrees of float on the SPDs. Anyone have any advice for me regarding this? I love to cycle but want to avoid permanent damage to my knee. Thanks
> I


You're right to be concerned about your knees, but it's tough to pinpoint the cause because there are so many variables and contributing factors, but here are some possibilities and resources.

You're assuming the knee pain is due to cleat placement (and it may be), but being new to cycling you are now using/ developing muscle groups more, and possibly doing too much, too soon, or not keeping cadence up (thus sparing you knees). Pre-cycling stretches help, along with a cool down afterwards. Also, were you initially fitted to your bike? If not, you need to do that.

Here's a link to some pre-ride stretches:
http://centurycycles.com/page.cfm?pageID=219

Specific to knee/ leg/ hip pain, you may find this link useful:
http://www.cptips.com/knee.htm

Also, if you've initially set up your own cleats, check this link out for some helpful tips:
http://www.jimlangley.net/crank/bikefit.html
I'd double check seat height (#2) along with cleat adjustment (#3) and fore/ aft saddle adjustment (#4).

If none of the above get you results, I'd consider spending the $100 on the LBS's cleat fitting. there's a good chance the 6 degrees of float is sufficient for you, but if not they should be able to determine that. In which case you could resell you pedals/ cleats for another with additional float.


----------



## sigarms (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks PJ352, you information is very much appreciated. 

I have followed the standard 'fit' guidelines in regards to getting fit for my bike, but I have not had a professional fit. The LBS offers this but it is $200 which is fairly steep and I'm not sure exactly what else they would do as I have the basics set (correct bend in leg at pedal bottom, correct plum-line from knee through pedal axis, etc etc). 

Do you think this could be a matter of the "Q" factor in pedal adjustment, since I have bowed legs should I throw a few spacers to widen the pedal stance? (my pedals do not have an adjustable Q or at least I don't think they do).


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sigarms said:


> Thanks PJ352, you information is very much appreciated.
> 
> I have followed the standard 'fit' guidelines in regards to getting fit for my bike, but I have not had a professional fit. The LBS offers this but it is $200 which is fairly steep and I'm not sure exactly what else they would do as I have the basics set (correct bend in leg at pedal bottom, correct plum-line from knee through pedal axis, etc etc).
> 
> *Do you think this could be a matter of the "Q" factor in pedal adjustment, since I have bowed legs should I throw a few spacers to widen the pedal stance? (my pedals do not have an adjustable Q or at least I don't think they do*).


Before adding spacers I think I'd readjust the cleats. They have some left/ right adjustment (closer to crank or away) available so try that along with the tips offered in that one link I provided. Small adjustments sometimes make a difference, and the fact that it's just the right knee and it doesn't hurt while riding says something.

The way you've described how you did your fitting, I could tell that you did so with some knowledge, but (as important as optimal fit is) that only goes so far. You're using/ developing muscles more now than previously, so the stretches and maintaining adaquate cadence are also important. Our bodies tell us things and we need to listen, as you are now doing.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

Youir problem could simply be lack of fitness and adaptation. If you've only ridden 300 miles your body hasn't adjusted to riding. If you haven't ridden much and are trying to ride more than about an hour at a time you are going to have aches and potential for injury. Start slow and short and build up milage no more than 10% per week.


----------

